

Natural language processing API in 20 languages - vadimberman
http://nlp.linguasys.com

======
vadimberman
Entity extraction, sentiment analysis, quotation extraction and attribution,
low-level APIs like stemming, lemmatization, translation, transliteration,
dependency graph building, part of speech tagging, and more.

Free plan available.

~~~
jesuslop
and relationship extraction?

~~~
vadimberman
Yep, absolutely. More than "any".

What are you after?

~~~
jesuslop
Nice. Not after something specific, i'm interested in what's new in building
semantic networks concretely from Spanish text, in the vein of askNet as in
[http://www.brianharrington.net/research](http://www.brianharrington.net/research)
so "any" is ok.

~~~
vadimberman
Oh, so then you're probably after syntactic relationships. Yes, we heavily
rely on it. You may want to look at the /parse method.

